# Washburn D13



## Mr Uttley (Mar 24, 2017)

Found an old Washburn D13 and was wondering what it might be worth?
It has been well played as the fret board is pretty grooved.
Can these grooves be repaired?
Any body have any experience with the D13.
Is it worth picking up?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2017)

Here's a coupla' links that may help.
WASHBURN D13 acoustic guitars
D13/N Help


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Grooves in the fretboard cannot be repaired easily or cheaply.

It would involve pulling the frets and sanding the board down past the grooves.
Then a re fret.

My advise is leave em, they're character!

Nathan


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2017)

nnieman said:


> My advise is leave em, they're character!


70's FG180


----------



## Mr Uttley (Mar 24, 2017)

nnieman said:


> Grooves in the fretboard cannot be repaired easily or cheaply.
> 
> It would involve pulling the frets and sanding the board down past the grooves.
> Then a re fret.
> ...


Will the grooves affect playability?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2017)

Mr Uttley said:


> Will the grooves affect playability?


If you push the string right down into the grooves, those notes will be a little sharp.
Nothing major though.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> If you push the string right down into the grooves, those notes will be a little sharp.
> Nothing major though.


If you were playing a minor chord and stretched one string sharp, it could become (a) major, though!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Mr Uttley said:


> Will the grooves affect playability?



Probably not, unless you're pushing down on the strings really hard.

Nathan


----------

